

Ask 37signals: How do you process credit cards? - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/753-ask-37signals-how-do-you-process-credit-cards

======
llimllib
At my work, we were pissed off at effortlessE, whose POS we were using. In
about a week and a half, during the Christmas season, two and a half
developers wrote us a new one. It's been running for three weeks now with
barely a hitch, and it's much better than the old one.

I was surprised at how easy it was.

~~~
effortlesseuser
You will love this to! Looks like the are begging now?

"A company with three years of profitable operations needs funding for
Nationwide Launch. Posted By: Ray Hayes Company: effortlessE Category: Funding
Needed Location: San Diego, CA (United States) Post Date: 8/9/2007 12:32:01 AM
effortlessE is a web based retail solution provider, including Point of Sale,
ecommerce, credit card processing and custom solutions.

effortlessE LLC (effortlessE) is a Business-to-Business (B2B) application
service provider (ASP) supplying turn-key retail and eCommerce solutions based
upon the latest technology and utilizing web-based applications. With state-
of-the-art software and hardware in our 24x7 computing facility, effortlessE
also offers web hosting, web development, live chat, and custom web-based
platform development.

We provide a subscription based retail solution to small and medium retailers.
We offer a low cost option to more expensive hardware based solutions. We
offer an even more amazing savings to multi location and franchising
retailers. We also provide a one of a kind real time integration of web and
retail operations and sales. This model provides for guaranteed long term
recurring revenue for effortlessE while our competitors have to rely on new
sales for 100% of their revenue."

------
ochiba
The biggest challenge is when you are from outside of the US, and on top of
that, from a developing country that is frowned upon.

My country isn't even supported by PayPal. Now that sucks. Let alone almost
every merchant account provider in the US. And we were rejected by an
"international merchant account provider" with a "100% acceptance guarantee".

Oh well, all these things will never make sense to someone from the US, where
you can actually take things for granted.

------
bayareaguy
You could consider invoicing via Amazon FPS or YC's own TextPayMe (
<https://textpayme.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/index.htm> )

------
josefresco
this is old, boring and obvious news/content.

I get clients online monthly with payment processors and live payment gateways
and explain it to them a lot clearer and more concise than this article (and
they arent web geeks that read 37signals blog).

Good rule; If it isn't Auth.net or Verisign it probably sucks.

~~~
dawie
So get off your ass and write something better!

------
simianstyle
activemerchant ftw!

